# Sound Burst, Particle Design



## enCiphered (Jun 28, 2017)

What is the best way to create that kind of sound effects which sound like billions of sonic particles flying around in the air?
I don´t know how to describe it better but you can find such sfx in stingers and logos.


----------



## rvb (Jun 28, 2017)

Sound morph has a a lot of vst's that can make that andd also has sound packs that you might want to check out! Their vst Dust should be able to make this!


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks rvb, I have all Soundmorph tools and a few of their libraries, great products. Dust is not yet ready for the vst market, it crashes all the time if you dive deeper in the sound engine. The fx-version is not applicable at all, there are so many users that aren´t even able to open one instance of the plugin without crashing the complete DAW session and there is still no solution for all the reported issues.
Dust is really exceptional and I know I could create the sound particle effects with this software, but not with the current version.
So, there must be other ways to do the job.


----------



## dog1978 (Jun 28, 2017)

Take breaking glass, pitch it up, shorten the samples, playing backwards, experiment with delays, soundtoys crystallizer, granular synthesis....


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 28, 2017)

Sounds good, thanks!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jun 28, 2017)

dog1978 said:


> Take breaking glass, pitch it up, shorten the samples, playing backwards, experiment with delays, soundtoys crystallizer, granular synthesis.



Yes! Smashing glass, or debris sounds, or sample yourself crunching some paper or tapping a glass etc. I've found Melda's granular multiband plugin and MUnison very useful for this stuff. Or Valhalla, multi-delays etc


----------



## soundbylaura (Jun 28, 2017)

If you have a convolution reverb with which you can import sound files (like Waves IR-1), try importing sounds like the ones mentioned above, crank the mix up to 100% and run some sounds through it. I like to use bell glisses, sleigh bells, etc.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm curious to hear what you're talking about. Do you have reference to the type of sound you're looking for?


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 28, 2017)

Sound Particles, pretty sure this does exactly what you are looking for:

soundparticles.com


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 28, 2017)

j_kranz said:


> Sound Particles, pretty sure this does exactly what you are looking for:
> 
> soundparticles.com



This is exactly the software used for the effect you want. This is used in all the trailers and big movies these days.
There is also Dust from Sound Morph that is similar and far less expensive. https://www.soundmorph.com/product/49/dust
I use Dust.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 28, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> This is exactly the software used for the effect you want. This is used in all the trailers and big movies these days.
> There is also Dust from Sound Morph that is similar and far less expensive. https://www.soundmorph.com/product/49/dust
> I use Dust.


What's the difference between these and granular synth engines like the one in Omnisphere 2?


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 28, 2017)

These are basically taking the audio file and duplicating it in space and moving the particles around in 3D audio space. These particles can be one file or in the case of Soundparticles and Dust, many different files like explosions or breaking glass or people. When you hear it in surround it's amazing!
Granular divides a single audio file up in segments or something along those lines. You have left and right placement but not sure you can swirl the particles like you can in the ones I mentioned. I don't hear anything in granular that sounds remotely like the other 2 apps.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 28, 2017)

An addendum to the Dust info. All of the sound source particles that Dust uses can either sound just like the audio file or a portion there of OR it can be processed using the Granular Engine inside Dust for truly other worldly sounds.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 28, 2017)

You may also want to try/invest in Reaktor. There are some great free granular ensembles out there such as Metaphysical Function, and Drone-E.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Jun 28, 2017)

Definitely going to have to get into reactor sooner or later.


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you guys for all the interesting information and background! Regarding Sound Particles, you can´t run it on a pc and there is no plugin version to use it in a DAW, so it´s not an option for me. 
Dust doesn´t work properly at the moment as I mentioned above, the devs have huge problems with it but it´s definitely the kind of software I would use for what I´m looking for.


----------



## enCiphered (Jun 28, 2017)

Metaphysical Function, and Drone-E are indeed great and I can´t recommend Richard Divine´s Graincube enough.


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 28, 2017)

Perhaps look at some of the INA GRM Tools plugins, like the Space ones... they also do some things kinda similar to what it sounds like you are after.


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 28, 2017)

This one worth a look at : crusher-X
http://www.accsone.com
Also : Granulate 2 (Kontakt)
http://fracturesounds.com/granulate.html


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 28, 2017)

I only wish I could control Grain cube more, I usually give up  If you like MF, check out Metaphyical Fabrications in the user libray.



enCiphered said:


> Metaphysical Function, and Drone-E are indeed great and I can´t recommend Richard Divine´s Graincube enough.


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 28, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I only wish I could control Grain cube more, I usually give up  If you like MF, check out Metaphyical Fabrications in the user libray.


Well done video! :


----------



## ghobii (Jun 29, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Well done video! :




At the end of this video, where he is grabbing different sections of the recorded GrainCube output recording, and looping them - is there anyway to do this with Logic?


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 1, 2017)

ghobii said:


> At the end of this video, where he is grabbing different sections of the recorded GrainCube output recording, and looping them - is there anyway to do this with Logic?


Yes, open the Browser (short cut F) / Project tab.
Depending of where you place your mouse over the audio file, you'll move the left, right, or both sides of the region (pointer aspect will change accordingly).
Hope this help.


----------



## ghobii (Jul 1, 2017)

nordicguy said:


> Yes, open the Browser (short cut F) / Project tab.
> Depending of where you place your mouse over the audio file, you'll move the left, right, or both sides of the region (pointer aspect will change accordingly).
> Hope this help.


Thanks, that's pretty cool. The browser view of the clip is pretty small though, so it's a little difficult to position with any accuracy. Any way to improve this?


----------



## nordicguy (Jul 1, 2017)

ghobii said:


> Thanks, that's pretty cool. The browser view of the clip is pretty small though, so it's a little difficult to position with any accuracy. Any way to improve this?


The only way I'm aware of is :
-go to "Window/Open Project Audio" (Command 8).
-resize the window.
-using separators give the "info" space the more room you can.
It won't improve the height of the wave form though.


----------



## Daniel Petras (Sep 1, 2017)

There's a lot of granular type stuff going on in this trailer like at 0:48 which is just awesome! Would this be a sound particle thing? I think I could make something similar in a synth, but some of the sounds are just so smooth.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 1, 2017)

My first thought was granular synthesis.

But there are other things that create "particles." Soundtoys Crystallizer is a really good one (along with all their stuff).


----------



## Daniel Petras (Oct 10, 2017)

dog1978 said:


> Take breaking glass, pitch it up, shorten the samples, playing backwards, experiment with delays, soundtoys crystallizer, granular synthesis....


Hey, I'm curious how do you 'shorten the samples' if it all comes from one audio file? Or what do you mean by that?


----------



## dog1978 (Oct 10, 2017)

Shorten means cutting or / and timestretching


----------

